# Honda 5 hp 160cm3 won't stay running



## TAEZZAR (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, hope I'm doing this right. 
I have a power washer about 10 years old, Honda 5 hp, Premium Residential,
160cm3 s/n OCAHA - 1600285 DHAF, that's all the numbers I could find.
OK, It will only start & run with starter fluid. Each year I drain the gas & it starts right up the next year until now - yes, I put fresh gas in it. I removed the carb, cleaned it, it was not dirty, blew it out with 25 psi air & put a little air thru what looks like a crankcase vacuum fuel pump. Got it all back together & made NO PROGRESS !!! still starts with starter fluid, but won't continue for more than 30 to 40 seconds - even with the choke on. Now what ???
Thanks
I took another look at the s/n it starts with "G" not "O"

OK YOU GUYS GET READY FOR A GOOD LAUGH !!!!
I considered re-registering under a new name, BUT, I just had to share this.
After posting, I went out to take it all apart again, 'cause all it can be is a fuel problem. HAHAHAHAH that is EXACTLY what it was - a fuel problem - I put DIESEL FUEL in the tank instead of GASOLINE !!! 
The first time, I worked around removing the GAS tank & it was a pain. This time I decided to drain the tank - the rest is history !!!
My pressure washer runs just fine with gasoline in the tank.
Now don't beat me up too hard !!!

Thanks, TAEZZAR


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

TAEZZAR said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum, hope I'm doing this right.
> I have a power washer about 10 years old, Honda 5 hp, Premium Residential,
> 160cm3 s/n OCAHA - 1600285 DHAF, that's all the numbers I could find.
> OK, It will only start & run with starter fluid. Each year I drain the gas & it starts right up the next year until now - yes, I put fresh gas in it. I removed the carb, cleaned it, it was not dirty, blew it out with 25 psi air & put a little air thru what looks like a crankcase vacuum fuel pump. Got it all back together & made NO PROGRESS !!! still starts with starter fluid, but won't continue for more than 30 to 40 seconds - even with the choke on. Now what ???
> ...


LOL, while I personally have never done this ( I don't own any diesel equipment) I can't count the number of times I have worked on equipment with this problem, your not alone, it happens quite often. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAEZZAR (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL, yeah, I'm about 50/50, diesel/gasoline with my toys & equipment. 
Man, ya shoulda seen the smoke !!!! 
Hopefully I have learned to pay attention to the fuel containers.
Thanks, Taezzar


----------

